# baldor 3 phase vfd



## Calectrical (Oct 19, 2010)

What does the parameter "motor mag amps" stand for..


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Calectrical said:


> What does the parameter "motor mag amps" stand for..


I believe it's .04 x motor FLA = mag amps

The .4 was a number a baldor start up rep gave me a few years ago. Check the manual or cd that came with the drive. 

http://www.baldor.com/support/literature_load.asp?ManNumber=MS765


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I assume that "motor mag amps" is really the motor's magnetizing current, the current that establishes the magnetic field making the whole deal spin.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I assume that "motor mag amps" is really the motor's magnetizing current, the current that establishes the magnetic field making the whole deal spin.


I believe that's how it was explained to me. 
But I'm old and can't remember to zip up,,,, how can I be expected to remember were I was yesterday.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It is the no load current. Running current without load. If its a Baldor motor, it will be displayed on the motor nameplate.
Regardless of the drive you have, this value must be set by the installer. Auto tune does not set this value for you.


----------



## Calectrical (Oct 19, 2010)

Thx for the help guys it is highly apprciated. : )


----------

